# how to get and keep clean floor tips pls :)



## Whiteboy (Jul 19, 2011)

ok, i have wood and tile floors in the house and keeping them clean is a challange. we have a dog door so he tracks in dirt which is one problem, the next is a problem most of us have which is all the loose hair. i thought about a mat of sort at the dog door but he would just chew it up for fun so thats somthin that i need help with. next is how to tame all the hair!! i bush him well its just everywhere. pls list all tips you use for every1 here to try. thx.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i use a broom and a swiffer dry and wet for my tiles and wood. i also use a great vaccum (if you honestly wanna know the brand i will look it up) which has a hard floor setting and a heppa filter.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Whiteboy said:


> ok, i have wood and tile floors in the house and keeping them clean is a challange. we have a dog door so he tracks in dirt which is one problem, the next is a problem most of us have which is all the loose hair. i thought about a mat of sort at the dog door but he would just chew it up for fun so thats somthin that i need help with. next is how to tame all the hair!! i bush him well its just everywhere. pls list all tips you use for every1 here to try. thx.



I have three dogs, all of them are shedders I also have wood floors, they are easier IMO to clean the fur up then carpet. I sweep every day I'm in the process of shaving my one dog(not GSD). I think brushing is the key..I also got a shop vac and I vacuum the dogs-they actually like it. If your going to give a bath, which I only do 2x a year I use furminator shampoo and creme rinse--this stuff works well to reduce shedding.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Buy a broom sweep hair out door, close door quickly so hair can't fly back in.  Sorry no easy answers to this one. I have tile and hardwood through part of my house as well. I have washable carpet runners I keep by the doors to catch the mud but really nothing works well.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

A shag carpet by the door will catch more mud and dirt than a flat throw rug. We have two remnants that are 3' x 6' so I can still have one on the floor when the other one is being washed. (outside over the deck with a hose) Can't say they're pretty, but they work. By the time they walk the 6' they've lost a lot of the dirt. I hide it when company is coming over. 

Other than that, I vacuum at least once a day and mumble often.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Roomba...it'll change your life.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh AND i keep a heppa filter running in the house. it attracts allergens and nearby hair...good investment in my opinion


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Sir Bear said:


> Roomba...it'll change your life.


Does it really work that well?? I just cant imagine it holding up under the constant strain of dog hair, kid mess, food particles (bread that falls on the floor) etc. I have to vacuum at least once a day here as it is (we have all carpet) and the idea that the Roomba will go ALL THE TIME just makes me wonder.

How often do you have to empty it?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

How does the roomba work if you have stools, chairs, wall ladders, etc?


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't have kids so its really just dog hair, we only have tile floor downstairs where we use the roomba, I still use a regular vacuum upstairs. But yes they work beautifully! No dust bunnies at all! I empty it every day.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

sorry...and it goes under couches/chairs/baseboards/etc. They're pricey but well worth it!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Sir Bear said:


> I don't have kids so its really just dog hair, we only have tile floor downstairs where we use the roomba, I still use a regular vacuum upstairs. But yes they work beautifully! No dust bunnies at all! I empty it every day.


How long do you run it for, and is it noisey? I'd love one for our familyroom depending on how long they're actually buzzing around the floor.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

I just hit the little button when we leave the house, and when we come back, poof! Dirt gone...roomba is back at his little charging station after a couple hours. I don't think it' loud at all but honestly I'm not usually here when its running.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My bother has a Roomba. I think he still uses it so it must be a pretty good little machine.

I just sweep daily with a broom, and try to brush the dogs outside every other day or so. There is still hair. It helps to lower your standards of cleanliness.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sir Bear said:


> I just hit the little button when we leave the house, and when we come back, poof! Dirt gone...roomba is back at his little charging station after a couple hours. I don't think it' loud at all but honestly I'm not usually here when its running.


And the dogs don't kill it?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

My daily ritual of cleaning includes floor cleaning and I think I have mastered it!  I have two dogs and two kids I feel your pain with dirt, grass and hair. Just remember German Shepherds are also nicknamed German Sheddars..... LOL. 

1) Sweep hard wood floors and all tilted areas on to carpet. 
2) Bust out the Dyson vacuum under cabinets under kitchen table. Im sure to get all corners and along the baseboards. All the nooks and crannies (dog bunnies live there).
3) Vaccum the whole house. I live in a small home 1,400 sq ft so it's not to bad.
4) Swiffer hard wood floors and tile floor with antibacterial cleaner.

I too suggest a mat by your doggie door. Too bad we can't teach them to wipe their paws off before entering the house. Lol


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

We use to have carpet everywhere...and tile in the bathrooms. The Dyson worked very good.

Then we decided to ditch the carpet...so we did over 1700 sq. feet of laminate (the kind that looks like hardwood) We thought that would be easier. NO. Usually before we go to bed....I turn the ceiling fan on. In the morning...the hair is usually builted up in a couple of places. I sweep it all up then use the Dyson to get it all up (to keep the hair from flying everywhere)

Then I use the Shark Steamer. I bought a refurbished one at Big Lots for $49. What an amazing device. I just add water...it heats up in 30 seconds...and I mop. It dries really fast b/c it's steam. I can do my laminates and my tile.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have 3 roombas. One for the main floor, one for the basement and one down at the kennel. I bought the programmable ones, so mine run every night around 1am. It goes back to the charger and in the morning I find it, dump the cup and put it back in the charger. The one in the basement gets run when we think of it. The one in the kennel is not the programmable kind, but gets run every day when I go to lunch. The room I use it in is the dog daycare room which is a big room 20'x60' that is lined with crates along the long walls. I put all the daycare dogs up at lunch for a nap and set the roomba to clean. I think the whir and activity is kind of like a baby watching a mobile in their crib, the dogs just watch it and nod off to sleep to the white noise. 
I have a rubbermaid floor thing with a microfiber cleaner that I have some fabulous almond scented floor cleaner and just get that out for touch ups on the wood floors in my house.
I have 8 GSDs if that counts .


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

My dream is a Roomba, and a Scuba I think it's called. The Scuba is the same company as the Roomba but it mops the floors. I read that you need to run the Roomba first to vacuum everything up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've decided that if I don't move any furniture that I don't even have to sweep


----------



## Alishan86 (Oct 30, 2011)

One thing I do is to not let my GSD allowed to have free roam in my house. When he's indoors hes only allowed in a certain area of the house.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you brushing your dog outdoors??
i brush my dog 2 or 3 times a week. we
vacuum and sweep often. 



Whiteboy said:


> ok, i have wood and tile floors in the house and keeping them clean is a challange. we have a dog door so he tracks in dirt which is one problem, the next is a problem most of us have which is all the loose hair. i thought about a mat of sort at the dog door but he would just chew it up for fun so thats somthin that i need help with. next is how to tame all the hair!!
> 
> >>>> i bush him well its just everywhere. <<<<
> 
> pls list all tips you use for every1 here to try. thx.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Alishan86 said:


> One thing I do is to not let my GSD allowed to have free roam in my house. When he's indoors hes only allowed in a certain area of the house.



And the fur doesn't blow into other areas?


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

Emoore said:


> And the dogs don't kill it?


Well Bear hated it at first...hence the running it only when we're gone...now it's just stationary when he's around so he's learned to live with it haha.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Dyson daily followed by Swifter.


----------

